
What Junk-Rated Netflix Just Said about the Bond Market - chmaynard
https://wolfstreet.com/2017/10/24/what-junk-rated-netflix-just-said-about-the-bond-market/
======
chmaynard
From the article: "Why can’t Netflix find a self-sustaining business model?
Because it doesn’t have to."

------
oletos7
Good read, thanks for sharing

